# NAFB - Rapidled.com LED kits



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just at NAFB and was told if anyone wants to order theses kits than they must do so ASAP - John is going away in another week for a couple of months. 

John says he can get anything that is on the Rapidled.com site but he cannot put the order in until he has received everyones order. So, if you were thinking of getting these LED's than it is time to firm up with John.

The LED's are 3 watt Crees and you can get a variety of optics.

LED KIT PRICES

Dimmable DIY Kits: 

12 Premium Kit $135
12 Ultra Premium Kit $135
24 Premium Kit $240
24 Ultra Premium Kit $245
36 Premium Kit $360
36 Ultra Premium Kit $365
48 Premium Kit $470 
48 Ultra Premium Kit $475

ADD SALES TAX TO THE LED KITS PRICES


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there,
Does John have an email I can contact him by? The one on his website 
doesnt seem to be working =(


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

He does if you can wait until tomorrow I wlll get it for you- I am out of town right now


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] - John's email address.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Best way to get any info from NAFB and John is to call them and/ or go there and speak to him in person. I've rarely ever gotten a reply from John via email.


----------

